# HAP ID through My Health Declaration when already applied for ENS186?



## dactanhan (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear all!

I have electronically applied for ENS 186 on 29/08/2013 (Nomination lodged 11/07/2013, granted 12/09/2013). Today, my CO contact me to let me know that I need to do medical test. However, she cannot provide me a HAP ID, without it I cannot book medical test with Medibank (did phone them to see if I can use TFN instead, they said no as this is a recently applied rule).

I response to the CO, saying I need a HAP ID. She said that COs can no longer generate HAP IDs, the applicants have to generate it themselves.

There is only two ways I can imagine a HAP ID could be generated:

- Via My Health Declaration. But the website specifically says that it should only be used for the one who has NOT applied for a visa. So it does not apply to my case.

- Via an "Organize your health examination" link in the electronic visa application. However, this option is NOT AVAILABLE in my visa application at the moment.

What should I do in this case?

Thank you all very much!


----------



## kaiser (Oct 7, 2013)

Did you find out how to do this? I am in a similar situatiion trying to get a HAP ID number.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmmm, according to the Immigration website you can book your medical using your TRN, but according to the MediBank website you need your HAP ID.

Both refer to downloading the referral letter, so perhaps you can access that? According to the Immigration website you should be able to download the referral letter once you've lodged your online visa application.

Sorry I can't help further, I did my medical already and am lodging my 186 later today so my process will be different.


----------



## kaiser (Oct 7, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> Hmmm, according to the Immigration website you can book your medical using your TRN, but according to the MediBank website you need your HAP ID.
> 
> Both refer to downloading the referral letter, so perhaps you can access that? According to the Immigration website you should be able to download the referral letter once you've lodged your online visa application.
> 
> Sorry I can't help further, I did my medical already and am lodging my 186 later today so my process will be different.


All sorted. Agent gave me TRN number and password to log into organise health check link to generate referral letter and HAP ID


----------



## ariugo (Dec 6, 2013)

*186 visa*

we just finish our medical exams 3 days ago, is anyone there that knows if this means the visa will be approved (if medical are OK)? and the timing?
it is very stressful to wait, we lodged nomination and PR 27 June 2013!!!

something else will be requested or it is ONLY waiting??!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

ariugo said:


> we just finish our medical exams 3 days ago, is anyone there that knows if this means the visa will be approved (if medical are OK)? and the timing?
> it is very stressful to wait, we lodged nomination and PR 27 June 2013!!!
> 
> something else will be requested or it is ONLY waiting??!!!


Unfortunately it doesn't necessarily mean the visa will be approved or that it'll be processed quickly. You have to simply wait until they finish reviewing your application and they make their decision.


----------



## ariugo (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks Maggie
the waiting was hard and now it is more because we know we are at the end anyway!!!
any idea of the timing after medical, I saw other people between 2 and 7 days!!


----------

